

How Apple plans to sell a $10,000 Watch - JumpCrisscross
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/11e6d64e-dfc2-11e4-a06a-00144feab7de.html?siteedition=intl

======
elmar
You have to subscribe to read the article.

